# Training Help: Jumping/Face Licking and Won't Stop!



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva will be six months on May 8th. She's been super socialized and LOVES all people, especially kids. 

I need some really specific things to do with one behavior as what we are doing is not working. 

*The goal:* To have Eva sit or stand quietly (not pulling, lunging, jumping, etc.) when a stranger (or friend) approaches and then wait for the release of "say hello" to approach for a pat by the stranger. 

When a stranger approaches, we have Eva "sit" and "wait". She does this fine. 

We have to physically keep Eva on the ground, however, as she will immediately jump up as soon as the person is close enough.

IF we succeed in that, a few moments after stranger is petting her, Eva tries again to jump up and lick their face. 

*What we are doing: *

We tell her ourselves when she's just with us "no jump" and turn our backs - she thinks that's a great game and now jumps on our back. 

We also tell her "no jump" when she starts with strangers (or friends).

Obviously, we're failing miserably with this. 

She is not aggressive, just excited, and believes everyone was put here on earth to give her some loving. 

Training ideas for this are MOST welcome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Set her up. Get a friend to help you. Put her in a sit, as soon as she breaks, the person needs to stop and turn their back on her. If petting and she jumps, the petting should immediately stop, the person should distance themselves. When she's calm then resume petting.

Don't tell her "No Jump". Tell her to sit. If turning your back doesn't stop her from jumping then throw your knee up to block her. Do NOT touch her with your hands.

We have a boxer just like this and it's working for us. The boxer is a work in progress. But my GSD learned quickly that she wasn't going to get her way and she had to stay calm to get attention.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with Jax08- she needs to know what her job is rather than hear 'no jump'- I had my next door neighbor come over and help with this. Clicker training works well for this too- the guess can click/treat as long as she stays in the sit, then she can get pets


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you both for the info. Will try doing what was suggested.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Another trick is to drop the leash and step on it. When she tries to jump up she will be blocked. Once her butt touches the ground again reward her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here you go:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is an awesome video Debbie! I am going to use that one myself


----------



## Tuckered (Sep 14, 2010)

That is a great video!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny thing, I found that a few days ago completely by accident! I was watching a video someone else had linked to and it was on a list to the right, so I clicked on it. I'm a big fan of Kikopup's videos, but I'd never seen this particular one before. I think it has some great ideas.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, this sounds totally familiar. We are using the "step on leash" and it's helping. Neko also jumps on our backs, but our trainer said to just stand there and ignore her - if you move away she thinks it's a game. So I just stare up at the ceiling until she's four paws on the floor. Little by little, it's getting better. No attention = no reward for them.

I'm going to watch the video now.


----------

